# Lost and Confused



## YoungMomma2be

Where do I start? I haven't come on here in years and here I find myself in need of serious venting..
My mind brought me back to baby and bump where i gained the most support.
I'm 21 years old, I have an 8 month old son Blaze and almost 11 year old step daughter Raven . I have 2 angels , Kylee-Anne and Amelia whom I lost due to miscarriage. My handsome step son Jacob gained his wings at 19 days old due to a brain hemmoredge brought on by being premature to a drug addicted mother. The father of my son and step kids is 31 years old and since having my son isn't the man I thought he was. He became lazy, degrading, and has become someone I despise instead of someone I love. Yet here I sit next to him while my son goes to bed and I'm possibly pregnant. I wanna start school to graduate next month but have no support from him. I wonder 'how can you say you love me so much yet make me feel so low?' .. I can't bring myself to leave him. He hasn't nowhere to go. I'm alone and lost. Can I be a single mom? I pretty much am anyways. I do everything for my son. Maybe I'm making no sense , maybe I am alone. No I'm not looking for pity, I'm not sure what I'm looking for. How do I give up 2.5 years and a family? He already has. :(


----------



## CandyDay

Do you want your children to grow up with a Dad that is degrading to you? They will see that and think that is how people should be treated. Your son will see him treating you like that and think that is how wives are supposed to be treated.
If you had a daughter and she was in your situation what advice would you give her? Would you tell her to stay or go?
Have you talked to him about how you feel? And staying because he doesn't have any where to go is not a good reason to stay. That would not be your problem it would be his to figure out.
Are you feeling this way because of hormones from giving birth and now possibly being pregnant?
Maybe you should write out your feelings on paper or make a pro con list and decide from there what your best course of action is.


Is staying with this man what you want for your life and for your children's lives? Is this the best place for them and you, or are you and them better off without him?


----------



## kayla93

I completely agree with all of what CandyDay said. You need to think about what you want your children growing up to see as a "normal" family. They will take their cues from their parents, and if they see him degrading you, then they will think that is how it is supposed to be. I'm sure it is hard to think about leaving him, but you need to think about your children as well as yourself.


----------

